# The new and improved www.dogfoodanalysis.com



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/ got a facelift! 

They have added some recommended reading and about 360 new food reviews.


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Woo-Hoo thanks. I love this website.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

So, do they love Science Diet now?


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Cool, thanks---


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

RonE said:


> So, do they love Science Diet now?


No, I believe Bil Jac is now 6 star rated.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

What about Ole Roy?


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

the-tenth said:


> What about Ole Roy?


I believe that is in the ever elite 7 star group. Gag.


----------



## FurryKidsMom (Dec 23, 2007)

Yaaay! I love that site too. I have been wondering when they would update it. Thanks for posting!


----------

